# Porter cable template guide bushing kit 42000



## falconcrest (Jul 5, 2010)

My father is blind. He does woodworking for fun. But he has a problem. He needs this manual for a project. The porter cable template guide bushing kit 42000. He wants to do an inlay. Does anyone have it online that you could send to me so I can read it to him. He has lost his. I sadly do not know much about woodworking or I would teach him how to use it myself. You could send it on here or you could send it to my e-mail: [email protected] Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I have 2 42000 sets one is about 20 yrs old and the 2nd is maybe 3 yrs old and neither came with instructions.

Installation is straight forward insert the template from the bottom of the default PC base plate, (cut for template guide) screw the threaded rings onto the guide from the top of the base plate and snug it down. (I use a small set of pliers) You don't want a guide to come loose when routing.

Know this, the 42000 template guide set isn't meant to be used as an inlay kit, none of the guides come with the offset bushing required for inlay work. All inlay guides I ever saw and or used required an 1/8" bit.


----------

